# France for only 10 Days - prefer Normandy



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Having just about survived a miserable soggy week in Wales we have decided that we must treat ourselves and go across the water for our next trip.

We can only take 10 days so will probably just head for the Normandy area as we don't want to spend too much precious time thrashing along the toll roads.

I have scoured the forums and there are very few recommendations for this far north, most prefering further south.

Has anybody any ideas of places to visit? Honfleur is on our list (previously visited) and is probably as far "left" as we will be able to go in the time available.

We both like walking, cycling, visiting markets and of course eating!  

We would really appreciate any suggestions to compensate for Wales which we have vowed never to visit again - not without our wellies and waterproofs anyway!

Thank you

Ed & Julie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I assume you will use ferry to calais as you have not mentioned your choice.
Normandy and brittany are fine, quiet and have similar weather to cornwall. You could not have a destination to achieve and just see how you go.
Thats how we do it.

Last year we thought Lake Garda. weather poor ended up in Pisa and Florence.
Year before Switserland weather poor and ended up in Carmargue.
Just remember your corkscrew


Dave p


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I can recommend the Aire at Granville which is located up by the lighthouse and remains of the German atlantic Wall gun emplacements. Day time parking is free but 5 euros overnight Market day is Saturday and a stroll from the Aire. It is a vibrant town with lots going on and is located at the base of Normandy on the West coast just before it sweeps round to Brittany.

I can also recommend the camping municipal at Falaise which is located below William the Conquerors castle. It is 9 euros a night with electric extra. Falaise is a nice small town and the Falaise Gap was famous after D day for being the escape route for the Germans as the British approached from the North and the Americans from the south.

The whole of the coast of the Manche, which is the Cherbourg penisular, is approachable by motorhome with some great parking places overlooking the sea. We parked up at St Vast la Hogue last Monday whilst waiting for the evening ferry departure back to Poole.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We spent a week in Northern France in May. Spent 2 nights visiting friends near Peronne then 5 nights on Municipal campsites.

1 night at Bertangles, just north of Amiens
http://www.chateaubertangles.com/Camping_GB.html

2 nights at Pont de l'Arche a few miles south of Rouen
http://www.pontdelarche.fr/Main.aspx?

2 nights at Quiberville sur Mer, not far west of Dieppe
http://campingplagequiberville.com/default.aspx

This was our first time motorhoming in France so we have nothing to compare these with but we were very happy with all of them and would definitely recommend the Pont de l'Arche and Quiberville sur Mer as really good locations.

Chris


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Ed and Julie

We've spent a bit of time (non-motorhoming) around Normandy. It's a lovely area, and often overlooked by UK visitors.

>> Mont St. Michel << is worth a look, although it gets very busy. We always loved >> Agon Coutainville <<, and have been there at least half a dozen times. There's the beaches of the >> Normandy Landings << further east.

Gerald


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

2Dreamers said:


> Hi Folks,We can only take 10 days so will probably just head for the Normandy area as we don't want to spend too much precious time thrashing along the tolls
> Has anybody any ideas of places to visit? Honfleur is on our list (previously visited) and is probably as far "left" as we will be able to go in the time available.
> We both like walking, cycling, visiting markets and of course eating!  Ed & Julie


Hello Ed & Julie,
I guess I'm a little biased as we live here but the Cherbourg Peninsular is an area of France most people just drive through to get south.

We chose Portbail 14 years ago partly because of the long sandy beaches, quiet villages, UK TV on a coat hanger and the mobile phone thought it was in Jersey (UK) so no roaming.

But just after the historic D-Day beaches and museums along the north coast of Normandy, Cherbourg is a great market town with a vast port and hundreds of restaurants.

Good luck.
Ray.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Plenty of ideas above, but bear in mind their weather is very similar to ours. We live near Southampton and often the weather both sides is identical.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hampshireman said:


> Plenty of ideas above, but bear in mind their weather is very similar to ours. We live near Southampton and often the weather both sides is identical.


Not true Hampshireman.
Note the Jersey weather map and we are consistently a couple of degrees warmer and apart from the town of Cherbourg the rain follows the channel NW to the south coast of UK.

We live in a tropical Shangri-La if you like wind. :wink:

Ray.


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

Morning guys you are welcome to base yourselfs around our land if you wish.We are down there ourselfs from 14th August .When are you planning on going .How are you both


----------



## Lambo (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi, have you considered the Loire area, not a great distance away, good toll free route via Rouen and Chartres, mostly duel carriageway?
Great for cycling, and some of the Chateaux have overnight motorhome parking for a few euros. 
Recently we stayed at Montrichard, 14 euro campsite by the river and a 10 minute riverside walk into the center, 5 miles from Chateaux Cheneceaux, best visited at night under light with music, simply enchanting. Plenty of choice really without travelling too far, cheers, Paul.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We have been back two weeks having decided to "do the Cherbourg peninsula" for a change as we often drive past.

We enjoyed our time there, we were lucky with the weather mostly, we were away 6 weeks. In fact some of the time it was very hot.

We enjoyed St Vaast la Houge, Coudeville-Plage (Coudevill sur Mer is a little further inland), Portbail. 

There is a camping a la Ferme at Reville which we liked, a camping municipal at Jonville, Barfleur is quaint.

a bit inland Bricquebec is a nice quaint town, a small lac for fishing by the Aire. Also here is a green route for cycling/walking and seemed popular.

St Jean le Thomas has a nice camping municipal near the beach. We stayed at Les Falaise Champeaux by the restaurant for a night and walked the coast path in both directions visiting the Cabanne Vauban (there are 3 of them).

If you need more details just let me know.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh, alright then....


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

A place not mentioned among those above is Bayeux.

Having heard about the famous Bayeux tapestry as long ago as my school history books it was a real eye opener to see it in the flesh, as
it were.
I think there's 70m of it and it's divided into sections with commentary in English for each of the sections so it's not just looking but listening too.

Well worth a visit.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

We are just back from this area of France and can reccomend the aires at Le Crotoy and Le Treport. The first aire is bigger but the town is smaller.4Euros at one and 5 at the other.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

I'll second Bayeux and Falaise, the tapestry is well worth a visit, and Falaise town is lovely. The campsite is a nice spot at the foot of Falaise castle and there are some good restaurants at the Hotel de la Poste and La Fine Fourchette if you want to push the boat out.

Another nice little place is Brecey, a small site set in an orchard and a short walk from a pleasant little town.

Catz


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Was over in March /April time. Honfluer very expensive and site taken over by Gipo's. Police would do nothing to move them. Le Touquet is nice, two large places to stay, St Valery en Caux (i think thats right) is a fantastic stay, great views and close to town. Agon Coutainville nice but nearest Aire is a few miles away, we used the one at Lessay room for four or five MH's. Its right on the main street, go to Marie and pay 20euros for key, free elec , water, etc take it back next day for your money back. One of our favorites was Cerisy La Foret, on the D34. In the grounds of the Abbey by the lake and picnic area with fantastic sculptures. The Abbey is also open to the Public. The best though was La Mailleraye- Sur-Seine, as the name suggests it right on the banks of the River Seine, shops and bars close by we wished we could have stayed a bit longer.
The book All the Aires in France is great to take, but almost every town or village has a stop over place.
Enjoy your trip. Anymore info required just post it up.


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

Thank you so much to everyone.

Our moods have been lifted and we are now quietly optimistic (good for pessimists!) of having a great time


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

HUH, and no one called in.................   

There we are with a great big 'air' with water, electric and Wi-Fi going begging. 
Still we were busy doing other things.

Ray.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

gotta go with some of the others the aire at cerisy le foret is fantastic midway between st lo and bayeux , the aire itself is the site of an annual international sculpture exhibition most of which are so large they are left on site , i know because we tried to camp there this year whilst it was on. 
only about 20 miles further left than honfleur as you cross the pont de normandy stay on the a13/e46 but just before you reach caen go of to benouville on the d 37 and you will find yourself at pegasus bridge and the airborne museum, over the bridge a further 20 miles is bayeux , the aire at cerisy another 10 miles and a further 40/50 miles is mont st michael. 
about 15/20 mls north of the aire is the american cemetery at omaha beach and a little further utah beach . 
fantastic touring area full of gem's too numerous to list


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

*Raynipper - where is your aire?*

Just wondering if this was a general invitation or just for someone you know?


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

we were out in June for a quick week. Dover - Calais - straight to Le Crotoy nice aire and small town - then were bound for Fecamp - but aire has small bays 7m and we are 7.5 so didnt push our luck - went straight to Honfleur - quite expensive to eat etc but its a major tourist attraction with loads of foreign (japanese, americans etc) - stayed for 3 nights 7 euros and we had electric albeit intermittent as folks kept blowing it and water so were quite comfy! - then to St valery en Caux - beautiful aire but the "town" we found quite disappointing - Le Touquet was nice too - then back to Calais for last 2 nights and vet - just as the trouble was starting but made it out in time!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Raynipper - where is your aire?*



alphadee said:


> Just wondering if this was a general invitation or just for someone you know?


Hi alphadee,

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches&Region=Basse-Normandie

Ray.


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi Raynipper,

Didn't really understand your post - we haven't gone yet! :? 

We are planning to go the second week of September when we will be less likely to meet up with kids - I know some are ok but neither of us could eat a whole one :lol: (old joke I know - sorry)

Ed & Julie


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

2Dreamers said:


> Hi Raynipper,Didn't really understand your post - we haven't gone yet! :? We are planning to go the second week of September when we will be less likely to meet up with kids


Hi Ed n Julie.
Blast, just lost a page of text................. Grrrrrr. 

It was directed at all those motorhomes trundling around the Cherbourg Peninsular who didn't make use of our (almost) free facilities.

We are open and available most of the time and have a couple of old American RV friends the first week in September going to the 'Foire de Lessay'.

http://www.keldelice.com/evenements/foire-de-lessay-sainte-croix-2009-lessay-septembre-4582

It's a giant County Fair French style covering 20 acres. Lots of stalls and lots of Bar-B-Q's serving vast quantities of meat where you sit and eat in giant tents with the locals. We love it.

If you can be there when it's on the weekend of 11th to 13th Sept. it's an eye opener.

Ray.


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*sept 11thto 14th*

Hi raynipper!will be in the area then!Website in FRench and my french s not good.Can you explain where when and what !Looks interesting,where to stay ?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: sept 11thto 14th*



robrace said:


> Hi raynipper!will be in the area then!Website in FRench and my french s not good.Can you explain where when and what !Looks interesting,where to stay ?


Oh gosh, where do I start.
I am listed in MHF campsites and stopovers.
Have to write more tomorrow as it's later here.
Night night.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: sept 11thto 14th*



robrace said:


> Hi raynipper!will be in the area then!Website in FRench and my french s not good.Can you explain where when and what !Looks interesting,where to stay ?


Hi robrace,
Here are several websites in English describing the Lessay Foire.

http://mynormandy.home.att.net/postcard-lessay.html

http://traveldk.com/normandy/dk/foire-de-sainte-croix-lessay

http://www.channelbreaks.com/lessay fair.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lessay

As I said we have an 'aire' and ample parking for self contained campers at our property which is about 8 miles from Lessay.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4084

There are obviously many more commercial campsites but these get booked solid over this weekend of the Foire.

Ray.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

raynipper said:


> HUH, and no one called in.................
> 
> There we are with a great big 'air' with water, electric and Wi-Fi going begging.
> Still we were busy doing other things.
> ...


Sorry Ray, we did think of calling in but ended up at Portbail itself for a night.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ah well, next time Rita.
Portbail is OK and free but basically a car park. You used to be able to park beside the harbour which was a very pleasant and quiet spot but I guess some inconsiderate campers messed it up for us all.

Handy for walking into the town and restaurants. We do have two 'Routier' restaurants within a mile or two where a four course with wine is just €12.

Ray.


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi Phil & Francoise,

Lovely to hear from you both.

It would certainly be good to sample a bottle or two together, we will pm you

Cheers

Ed & Julie


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Lambo said:


> Hi, have you considered the Loire area, not a great distance away, good toll free route via Rouen and Chartres, mostly duel carriageway?
> Great for cycling, and some of the Chateaux have overnight motorhome parking for a few euros.
> Recently we stayed at Montrichard, 14 euro campsite by the river and a 10 minute riverside walk into the center, 5 miles from Chateaux Cheneceaux, best visited at night under light with music, simply enchanting. Plenty of choice really without travelling too far, cheers, Paul.


Hi

We are hoping to stay at the campsite in Montrichard in September and would welcome any further information about the site, as info on the commune website was limited.

We rented a holiday apartment in Montrichard about 4 years ago and thought it was an ideal location for a holiday in the Loire valley. Now we have the motorhome and would like to go back there. Friends of ours who have been persuaded to visit France for the first time have rented a house in Montrichard for 2 weeks from 5th Sept. We want to be as close to them as possible so ideally we'd like to stay at the Montrichard campsite. Do you think it would need booking for mid Sept? What are the facilities like? I'd appreciate anything you can tell me.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Does anyone know if the Autoroute now by-passes Rouen? Heard talk of it being open, but can't find any detail on it.

We're heading off to Le Mans on Friday & thought we'd try going via Rouen to see how/if it's changed the nightmare that it always was!


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Our first few trpis to france were to normand and we have never regretted it.

If you are stopping on aires then nice oneS i have been to are

Calias 
Le touquet (marina)
Mt St Michelle (car park next to the mount)
Valeirie on somme
Valerie en caux
Vaulettes sur mer
Le Treport
Granville
Cancale


Dont bother with
le portal
Bolougne (only 4 spacea and always full)
Deuville (ramshakles and bourne us US last time i went)

Hope this helps
Phill


----------

